# Rocco Stark und Kim Gloss – Trennung!



## Claudia (18 Juni 2013)

*Dschungel-Traumpaar*

*Rocco Stark und Kim Gloss – Trennung!*

*Er verkündete es auf Facebook*
_Was ist denn da los?_
*Im Februar bekamen sie ihre Tochter Amelia, nun haben sich Rocco Stark (27) und Kim „Gloss“ Debkowski (20) getrennt!*
Via Facebook teilte der Ochsenknecht-Sohn das Ende der Beziehung seiner Fangemeinde mit.
*Rocco Stark: „Ihr Lieben, ich möchte euch hiermit mitteilen, dass wir uns getrennt haben. Wir sind jedoch mit unserer Tochter für immer verbunden und werden immer eine Familie sein.“*
*


 
*
Die Gründe der Trennung sollen vorerst privat bleiben. 

Kim Gloss & Rocco Stark: Eine Liebe im Schnelldurchlauf
Dabei fing doch alles so zuckersüß an. Das Paar lernte sich im Dschungelcamp 2012 kennen – und lieben. Ganz Deutschland konnte via Camp-Kameras mitverfolgen, wie sich die beiden immer näher kamen.
*Im März 2012, nur knapp einen Monat nach dem Ende der RTL-Show, zogen Rocco und Kim in München zusammen. Drei Monate später gab's die erste Liebes-Krise: Die beiden trennten sich kurzzeitig. Doch im August sah schon wieder alles anders aus: Kim und Rocco gaben überglücklich die Schwangerschaft bekannt und ließen sich fortan für eine Baby-Doku von RTL begleiten*.

Im September zog das Paar nach Berlin, wo am 11. Februar 2013 Tochter Amelia zur Welt kam. Die Freude war groß, die Kleine brachte Rocco sogar seinem Vater Uwe Ochsenknecht (57) wieder näher. Die beiden liegen seit Jahren im Streit.
*Jetzt scheint es bei Kim und Rocco richtig geknallt zu haben, so sehr, dass sie trotz ihres jungen Familienglücks getrennte Wege gehen wollen.

Quelle: Bild.de
*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2013)

ein segen





​


----------



## didi33 (18 Juni 2013)

Tja da nun der Dschungel Hype verebbt ist muss man halt mit drastischen Mitteln wieder in Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## chini72 (18 Juni 2013)

Ach du schei.....


----------



## tommie3 (19 Juni 2013)

Nicht das die Anina mit ihrer Heiratsmeldung noch in dem Hype um die beiden Vergessen wird!


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2013)

So ist das halt, wenn man nach ein paar netten Ficks die große ewige Liebe proklamiert. Bei den ersten kleinen Problemchen werden die Brocken hingeschmissen. Das Kind tut mir richtig leid.


----------



## krawutz (19 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das Kind tut mir richtig leid.



Warum denn ? Sie sind doch jetzt auf ewig eine Familie oder so.


----------



## Reuters (19 Juni 2013)

Rocco Stark dieser Neandertaler. Ist das nicht der Bruder vom Schalker Papadopolous????


----------



## krabbl73 (19 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das Kind tut mir richtig leid.



Dem ist nichts mehr hnzuzufügen.:thumbup:


----------



## Spritdealer (19 Juni 2013)

Was das ist jetzt aber eine "riesen Überraschung", war ja aich "überhaupt nicht" zu erwarten


----------



## vanyny (29 März 2014)

Wurde auch Zeit.


----------



## sara86 (31 Jan. 2017)

Echt schade das dir sich getrennt haben


----------



## Liliana222 (23 Feb. 2017)

Echt schade muss ich sagen


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Feb. 2017)

nach dieser schrecklichen Meldung wird ja wohl die Weltwirtschaft in den Keller rauschen, der Euro
und der Dollar werden auf Ramschniveau fallen. Die armen Sparer werden ihr ganzen Geld verlieren.


----------

